# 8 n bait heaver on a budget?



## officerstanley (Dec 14, 2018)

I'm looking to upgrade my current set up for 8 n bait (right now I am just using my 10' ocean master rated up to 8 oz but with this method of fishing it is already maxed out on rating. I like the rod it's pretty stout and launches bait pretty well for me. However I'm looking to get something longer maybe in the 12' range and with a high weight rating so I can whip it out there an not worry about the 8 oz plus bait being too much on the rod causing a failure (I know failures can happen to any rod but I want to lessen the odds some). The ones on my radar for now is the 12' ocean master, one of the star surf rods rated higher, heard daiwa made one but dont know much about it. Any other options will be greatly appreciated. Looking to stay under or around $200. This will be a casting rod to go on my fathom 2 casting special reel. Thanks!


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

For a off the shelf 12' heavier take look at Penn Battalions or Tica TC2 or if you find yourself around Atlanta I've got a 12' St. Croix Mojo that I never used and would part with


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Rainshadow 1508 or 1509. 1508 is 50/50 split, 1509 is 30/70. Both are 12'6" long. If you dont buy one in obx they can cost less than $200.


----------



## officerstanley (Dec 14, 2018)

I will definitely look into those recommendations. Are the rainshadow just the blank so I'd need to wrap it and feel seat and all myself or get someone to do it for me? I've made a few rods years ago but I think I'm in the market for a complete one because getting someone to do it for me could probably get expensive I'd imagine but its something to consider. Thanks guys. Any more recommendations are welcome as well so I can have a list to compare and contrast. Also I know this could be a whole can of worms but what about the splits? Which is better for this application (50/50, 60/40, or 70/30)?


----------



## officerstanley (Dec 14, 2018)

Jollymon said:


> For a off the shelf 12' heavier take look at Penn Battalions or Tica TC2 or if you find yourself around Atlanta I've got a 12' St. Croix Mojo that I never used and would part with


I never get down there unfortunately too bad its probably too much to ship it I'd imagine.


----------



## Nismogsxr (May 17, 2015)

Offshore Angler makes a 12' Power Stick that is rated 4-8 oz


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

officerstanley said:


> I will definitely look into those recommendations. Are the rainshadow just the blank so I'd need to wrap it and feel seat and all myself or get someone to do it for me? I've made a few rods years ago but I think I'm in the market for a complete one because getting someone to do it for me could probably get expensive I'd imagine but its something to consider. Thanks guys. Any more recommendations are welcome as well so I can have a list to compare and contrast. Also I know this could be a whole can of worms but what about the splits? Which is better for this application (50/50, 60/40, or 70/30)?


the split is personal preference. Transportation and storage play a factor for a lot of people. A 30/70 split normally has a 9' section, but will feel more like a one piece rod. I know someone that will build a rainshadow for that price, but if you are capable of building your own that may be cheaper.


----------



## 40inchreds (Jan 13, 2018)

I have a old-school ugly stick casting rod I lucked up and going at a flee market for $15. It has no weight rating and is rated extra heavy 15-50# line. It barely even notices 8 oz and I've thrown 16oz with whole whiting's. It's stupid strong and I can cast it as far as the guys with the other brands. I fish it with a saltist 50bg. Mines the older version of this one but I wouldn't hesitate to get one of the newer models, it's rated 15-50# line 6-24oz weight and I'd say that's about what mine is. I've seen 3 battalions break this season 2 casting and 1 fighting a cownose ray but Penn has a good return policy and decent customer service. $20 bucks and they send you a new one or one similar if it came from a combo but it's only a one time deal. The ugly stick is a little heavier and bulkier then some other brands but I know I can pull it as hard as I want when fighting something big and also cast it as hard as I want and it mostly stays in the rod holder until it's time to go war. I've even had one hand slip off and it slam the pier rail really hard a few times also I'm not worried about beating it up like some people with expensive graphite rods. Here's a link to one if your interested. Not sure if that's the best price or not but definitely a good budget rod and the okuma longitude is a good cheap rod too but the ugly stick is super durable.
https://www.ebay.com/c/1329908468


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

-


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

officerstanley said:


> I never get down there unfortunately too bad its probably too much to ship it I'd imagine.


Shipping would kill it


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm gonna pipe in on this one... Ugly Sticks are trash! Way too whippy for 8nBait if you intend to cast past the breakers. Think wet noodle!

I've seen quite a few tica rods snap about 12 inches from the tip.. Never seen a Penn Battalion break under normal conditions. I can promise I am a far better caster than "Mr Barely Citation Drum guy" above. I've intentionally cranked down with ten and bait on my Battalion and it did suprisingly well. A BG50 on a Drum Rod, Really? That's something I'd put on a boat rod .... Nahhhh I usually fish a 12 or 15 series Fathom or a 20 series Saltist.... beached plenty of sharks and rays unintentionally of course .. If you're locked down trying to drag a ray on the beach of course anything is gonna break. I will never subject any of my rods to that abuse. I'd rather break it off in the surf and save my line because respooling is a pain in the A$$. If I gotta throw 16 to hold bottom I ain't fishing, but then again he can't get past the breakers. There is a reason they put weight/lure ratings on these rods.

That said, buy a Penn Battalion if you're on a budget or the next up Penn Carnage. I did get to throw the new blue Ocean Master rods by Bass Pro this past summer and was impressed with its weight reduction and its casting characteristics. Compared with the heavy Cape Point models they used to sell...The distance butt to reel seat is a little short my my liking but so is the Battalion they both are around 28". From time to tome you'll see a 1569 rainshadow up for sale around 225.00 it's a 50/50 split.


----------



## officerstanley (Dec 14, 2018)

DaBig2na said:


> I'm gonna pipe in on this one... Ugly Sticks are trash! Way too whippy for 8nBait if you intend to cast past the breakers. Think wet noodle!
> 
> I've seen quite a few tica rods snap about 12 inches from the tip.. Never seen a Penn Battalion break under normal conditions. I can promise I am a far better caster than "Mr Barely Citation Drum guy" above. I've intentionally cranked down with ten and bait on my Battalion and it did suprisingly well. A BG50 on a Drum Rod, Really? That's something I'd put on a boat rod .... Nahhhh I usually fish a 12 or 15 series Fathom or a 20 series Saltist.... beached plenty of sharks and rays unintentionally of course .. If you're locked down trying to drag a ray on the beach of course anything is gonna break. I will never subject any of my rods to that abuse. I'd rather break it off in the surf and save my line because respooling is a pain in the A$$. If I gotta throw 16 to hold bottom I ain't fishing, but then again he can't get past the breakers. There is a reason they put weight/lure ratings on these rods.
> 
> That said, buy a Penn Battalion if you're on a budget or the next up Penn Carnage. I did get to throw the new blue Ocean Master rods by Bass Pro this past summer and was impressed with its weight reduction and its casting characteristics. Compared with the heavy Cape Point models they used to sell...The distance butt to reel seat is a little short my my liking but so is the Battalion they both are around 28". From time to tome you'll see a 1569 rainshadow up for sale around 225.00 it's a 50/50 split.


I've run across quite a few people on various places that echo the same thing about the uglystick. I have nothing against uglysticks in other purposes as I've owned a few and they took quite a beating and kept going but as far as the 8nbait style I've heard quite a few comments where they were described as a noodle. I was researching some of the rods listed so far in this thread and the two I've seen that I keep hearing and reading are good for this style of heavy weight casting distance is the Penn Battalion and the Ocean Master 12' I do have a little experience with the ocean master in the 10' size and it threw the 8nbait pretty well with too much struggle so I'm sure the 12' would be that much better. But those 2 are pretty high on my radar right now


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Check the marketplace... TreednNC had a brand new Carnage he was asking 175.00 or so.. I should see him this weekend somewhere fishing the piers or beach. I know he at the OBX now I'll ask him about it when I see him, I don't think it's been sold yet.

Go to Bass Pro there in Concord and have them order in one of the new Ocean Master 12 ft Heavy blue rods I mentioned earlier I don't think you are obligated to buy it if you don't like it. For a production rod at that price point it's worth a look. Make sure they don't order the Spinner ..they are using top components on that rod like Fuji K Frame guides and a Fuji Reel seat. One last thing... I liked the way it loaded and recovered a little better than the Battalion.


----------



## 40inchreds (Jan 13, 2018)

Your either have no first hand experience with the ugly stick heavy casting rod or are a liar. I can throw it 80 yds or so with big baits. Only one beach I fish has breakers farther then that and it sucks for fishing. Most people just bandwagon something they heard someone else say or read on the internet. The spinning rods are noodles though, especially the little rods and that's where the saying come from. I got the 15ft spinner for a anchor rod and know people who have the 12ft spinner and they are not comparable to the 12ft caster. I can throw 8nbait as far as anybody else, I've never seen anyone throw it on a beach much further then like a 100yds. Your probably the guy who claims to throw 8nbait 200yds and adds 10 inches to every fish you catch and thinks your way is the right way, it's ok a lot of people do. You definitely come across as a tackle snob. I've out fished a few of those and then they come up with the best excuses, there's no skill in drum fishing, it's luck, but I beg the differ when it consistently happens Others I fish with have avets, fathoms, truths, squals, akios etc, ocean masters, battalions, ticas, diawa, okumas, st crois etc. I've never seen a one off them throw noticablly further then what I throw. They've even thrown mine and their only knock on it is it is it has bigger grips and is heavier and harder to handle then some and you have less sensitivity. So if your 5'6 with women hands steer away from it or if you plan to catch little fish on it. Battalions break it's a known fact same with the ticas. The ticas break at the tips and the battalions just explode but the first time it blows up Penn replaces it for $20 after that your out of luck. The battalion blew up when the cownose was running, not dragging up a beach or anything out of the ordinary. A cownose fights about the same as a big drum, just a little faster without the big rod pumps, they can't lock to the bottom like other rays. I've caught close to 30 over 40inches in October and my biggest is over 60inches back in 2008, I've caught 4 or 5 over 55 inches since then and plenty from 44 to 48 inches. You also don't have to throw a hundred yards to catch a red. Most of the drum in the surf feed at the first ledge and the beaches I fish it's anywhere from 15 to 50yds.

To the op just be aware most of these internet guys don't fish like they claim or catch what they claim and just regurgitate what they red somewhere online. If I was knew to throwing 8nbait I would get a tough rod cheaper rod and fish it untill I'm confident in my abilities. Which is why I got the ugly stick and recommended it. Maybe $200 dollars is cheap to you idk. Of everything listed I'd say the most reputable is the ocean masters, but I fished one and it seemed like a glorified uglystick. But again a lot of that is bandwagoning. Some one said it's good and then a few people follow suit. Some people get really caught up on names. The word Penn gets a lot of people going, the only thing worse then a Penn mark is a shimano mark.


----------



## Ksjohnson (Mar 19, 2017)

40"
For sure it dose not take expensive gear to catch fish. Just to be clear though, you can cast large baits, an 8oz sinker 80 yards with an ugly stick and a Diawa Saltist 50? If so, I think you would easily be over 125 yards with one of the newer heavers and distance casting reels. I don't think Tuna is a liar, he probably just hasn't fished many ugly sticks. 😇


----------



## Ksjohnson (Mar 19, 2017)

40"
Forgot to add, that if u get up to 125 yards with the new gear, you will only be about 25 yards or so short of the really good casters at the obx


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

I've never seen a rod break fighting a fish that wasn't operator error. They were trying to bow the thing backwards past 90° or something along those lines. Have seen rods break during a cast, struck by the lead, or just too overloaded. A 80 yard cast isn't impressive. If you tell yourself that distance isn't that important your lying to yourself. A stiffer rod will generate more power and cast farther.


----------



## 40inchreds (Jan 13, 2018)

My rods the xtra heavy just to be clear 80 yds with a big bait is impressive. I doubt you throw a 9 inch live mullet a hundred fifty yds or a chunk the size of a baseball or bigger. I could throw a hundred with smaller baits and I definitely didn't say you can't cast further with other setups. My point was beginner, some one with their first heavier shouldn't get a high graphite rod or shouldn't be thinking about the max distance or best setup if there skills not there and trying to do more than you can breaks rods and blows up reels. Most people can't throw a 150 yds with big baits. A short drum rig and a finger mullet head chunk and I could probably hit a 120yds + reliably pending conditions. I aslo probably throw further then 80yds I just would rather understate it the be the guy claiming he throws 150 because I thought it sounds good. Like I said though the areas I fish have zones and if the reds aren't in closer then that then they are out 350 or more yds and it's stupid rough out and nobody is casting over 80yds. Some of the best drum fishing I've experienced was with short cast, just on the back of the breakers. I throw 50# braid and when I used to throw 30# mono I could throw a good bit further but probably still couldn't of thrown a big chunk a 150yds. If I need a bait out far I just yak it out. I've yaked out drum baits on tuff days and caught them when there 400 yds off the beach. I don't fish obx so maybe you don't catch drum there within a 100yds of the beach.


----------



## officerstanley (Dec 14, 2018)

I just left bass pro a bit ago and checked out some of the rods there. The big ugly stick surf rod they had there with that rating appeared very soft/noodle like... not sure if it was the same model mentioned here or not but that model I held was a definite no go. The 12' ocean master felt like a beast of a rod that doesnt seem it would even break a sweat with 8+ oz and bait, they didnt have the Penn battalion only the Carnage I think and it seemed ok but not as stiff as the ocean master but not nearly as soft as the ugly stick either.

Of course this was all determined from the 100% full proof test... the shake test hahaha. Wish I could have casted them but I dont think they would appreciate 10 oz of lead flying around the store


----------



## retired (Oct 20, 2016)

If you are close enough to go to Concord ride up the road to Salisbury and see what Flemming Candy has. It for sure will be cheaper. I have so many rods of different shapes,sizes and configurations it rather stupid of me honestly. FWIW most times when I leave I will always have two 1508's and two 1509's with me,70/30 rods. Plus a few more just in case. I take 5-6 reels because inevitably I will puff a couple up. This is just a old man talking.......If I have to use 8-10 oz to stay out there I usually get in the truck and go home. YMMV.....


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

See here’s the thing about buying anything from Bass pro shop. If you don’t like it you can bring it back for a full refund you can’t do that anywhere else. As I stated earlier the Bass pro shop ocean master rod is worth a look and an excellent choice. That it may not be as sensitive as say a 1508 or CTS 1305 when your beach fishing but it is a lightweight rod compared to their previous model. 

Trust me when I tell you the rod loads very well you want almost the entire rod to flex as you’re launching your bait Ugly sticks are to Whippy at the tip and you lose much of your energy during your cast because of the whippy tip. I think the OM rod will throw 10 and bait but I don’t think you should crank down on it really hard. The same can also be said for the battalion which is about $30 less expensive but the Fuji K frame guides Is worth the extra $30. The battalion comes with Fuji guides as well but they’re not as nice As the K frames. 

Flemyng candy company is a great place to go when you know exactly what you need and where to buy it. Their salt water selection is not as good as it needs to be but that because it’s predominantly freshwater area down there anyway. You can buy some of your terminal tackle and maybe get a better price on a real for the above mentioned rod at Fleming for a better price but that’s about it. Chances are pretty great it will probably need to be ordered from their wholesaler but it usually takes less than a week providing their wholesaler has it in stock


----------

